# pronunciacion de la s al final de la palabra



## ScOrPiOnX

la  " s " al final de la palabra suena como " sh " ? por ejemplo  en la palabra   ruas  se pronuncia  / ruash  / ????


----------



## curlyboy20

Depende de la persona que esté hablando. Los portugueses chillan todo el tiempo, mientras que en Brazil, los cariocas (o sea los de la ciudad  de Rio) y algunos del Noreste hacen el mismo sonido.


----------



## coquis14

curlyboy20 said:


> Depende de la persona que esté hablando. Los portugueses chillan todo el tiempo, mientras que en Bra*s*il, los cariocas (o sea los de la ciudad de Rio) y algunos del Noreste hacen el mismo sonido.


 
Sí , depende mucho de la región.


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

Bueno  lo note en una cancion  de los Detonautas - Verdades do mundo 
cuando empieza  te encontro nas ruas


----------



## Alandria

Haz como te suena más fácil...
Hay muchas regiones en Brasil donde la -s al final de sílaba se pronuncía así, pero en muchas otras se pronuncia como en español.


----------



## curlyboy20

É um pouco mais fácil para os hispano-hablantes pronunciar o -s final do mesmo jeito que é pronunciado em espanhol, e desse mesmo jeito pronunciado em vários lugares do Brasil. O chiado toma tempo e pratica.


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> É um pouco mais fácil para os hispano-hablantes pronunciar o -s final do mesmo jeito que é pronunciado em espanhol, e desse mesmo jeito pronunciado em vários lugares do Brasil. O chiado toma tempo e pratica.



É exatamente por isso que eu "seseo" em Espanhol, pois me soa mais cômodo e há muitas regiões onde isso é comum. 
Pessoalmente adoto os sotaques colombianos e mexicanos, pois são mais cômodos para mim, devido ao fato de terem mais características semelhantes à minha fala foneticamente.


----------



## curlyboy20

Alandria,

Então os espiritusantenses não chiam como os cariocas??? Pensava que vocês também chiavam por estar perto do Rio.  A minha primeira professora era de Porto Alegre mas a professora que tenho agora é do Rio e acho o sotaque carioca mais bonito apesar que o resto do Brasil o odeia


----------



## Bruno Díaz

Yo también me he quedado con esa duda.  Más o menos le entiendo mejor a través de estos comentarios.  Es muy asombrante el idioma portugués.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

curlyboy20 said:


> Alandria,
> 
> Então os espiritusantenses não chiam como os cariocas??? Pensava que vocês também chiavam por estar perto do Rio.  A minha primeira professora era de Porto Alegre mas a professora que tenho agora é do Rio e acho o sotaque carioca mais bonito apesar que o resto do Brasil o odeia



Comoéquié??? O resto do Brasil odeia? Nada disso, o resto do Brasil odeia não conseguir falar como um perfeito carioca. Eu, inclusive!


----------



## cisarro

Olá amigos:

Existe alguma regra para pronunciar a letra "S"? Por exemplo agora estou ouvindo uma cançao de João Gilberto onde ele pronuncia a frase "Olhia que coisa mais linda" mais ou menos assim: "Olia que coi*s*a mai*x* linda".

Imagino que isso pode variar dependendo a cidade (por exemplo São Paulo e Bahia), mas não logro identificar uma norma. 

Obrigado


----------



## englishmania

Há diferenças entre o Pt do Brasil e o de Portugal.
No entanto, fica aqui uma ideia de como o "s"  pode ter diferentes maneiras de pronunciar.


rosa*s* /ch/ (em Portugal)  No Brasil, seria rosa*s* /ss/
a*s* asas  /z/  (as duas palavras unem-se)
a*s* malas /j/
mai*s* linda /j/



a*s*as /z/  (entre vogais)
*s*apato  /s/ (início de palavra)


Quanto a pormenores sobre a pronúncia no Brasil, vamos esperar por um brasileiro.


----------



## Istriano

A palatalização do S varia muito, mas digamos que o padrão ortoépico (pronúncia padrão usada nos noticiários da GLOBO) é sibilante: s = ç.
Na minha cidade (Salvador), a palatalização só ocorre antes do T (e do D), mas mesmo assim, uma boa porção da população (até 50% diria eu) pronuncia sem esse chiado:

vespa [veçpa], vespas [veçpaç]
mesmo [mezmo], mesmos [mezmoç]
festa [fe*x*ta] ou [feçta], festas [fe*x*taç] ou [feçtaç]  ...

Eu pronuncio _festa _[feçta] (sem chiado), mas _triste _[tri*x*tchi] (com chiado).

*respostas *se pronuncia 
1. [heçpoçtaç] ou [heçpo*x*taç]  em Salvador
2. [heçpoçta*x*] em Juazeiro (cidade de Ivete)
3. [heçpoçtaç] em *Vitória da Conquista*


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> rosa*s* /ch/ (em Portugal)  No Brasil, seria rosa*s* /ss/Depende do lugar. Esse 'ss' final é mais característico do Sul. No Nordeste penso que predomina o chiado: rósa*sh*. Mas isso quando é pronunciado, porque o plural muitas vezes some na fala apressada nossa. E se vier seguido de palavra começando por vogal tem grande chance de ser transformado em 'rr'.


----------



## cisarro

Muito interesantes as suas respostas. Sim, para os hispano-hablantes é dificil acosumar-se aos chiados  Mas os brasileiros comprenden se os estrangeiros preferen "sesear" e omitir o chiado?


----------



## anaczz

Compreendem perfeitamente. O "chiado" é restrito a algumas regiões, como já foi dito aqui e creio que a maioria dos brasileiros não pronuncia assim os esses.


----------



## Istriano

cisarro said:


> Muito interesantes as suas respostas. Sim, para os hispano-hablantes é dificil acosumar-se aos chiados  Mas os brasileiros comprenden se os estrangeiros preferen "sesear" e omitir o chiado?


 Pronuncie como quiser.  
Eu falo com o sotaque colombiano embora estude a variante peninsular do español. (Minha melhor amiga é de lá, e casou aqui, daí a gente se fala todo dia).
O chiado no Brasil é como o seseo na Espanha: coisa de samba, bossa-nova (ou flamenco na Espanha). Tem um sabor regional, mas a maioria da população não chia.


----------



## Sandy32

Eu prefiro dizer "ruax" ou "trixte", porque aprendi português ouvindo Tom Jobim, nas musicas dele você pode escutar os chiados. Mais, como disse Istriano, "pronuncie como quiser"


----------



## cisarro

Sandy32 said:


> Eu prefiro dizer "ruax" ou "trixte", porque aprendi português ouvindo Tom Jobim, nas musicas dele você pode escutar os chiados. Mais, como disse Istriano, "pronuncie como quiser"



Lhe comprendo. Eu também aprendo a pronunciaçao ouvindo musica em português (a inmensa maioria com chiado)


----------



## pelus

curlyboy20 said:


> É um pouco mais fácil para os hispano-hablantes pronunciar o -s final do mesmo jeito que é pronunciado em espanhol, e desse mesmo jeito pronunciado em vários lugares do Brasil. O chiado toma tempo e pratica.



O que é o "chiado" ?

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Istriano

O chiado é a pronúncia palatal do S:  IlhaSH  CanáriaSH  (SH como SH de ship, she, shock em ingl.)


----------



## Fanaya

'_Sibilar_' en español.


----------



## pelus

Já compreendo . Muito obrigada.

Mudaram a cor das bordas, no fórum!!!

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Odinilson

Se eu pronunciar _S (_igual do espanhol) no final das palavras... Hum, os outros vão achar que eu_ tô de zoação ! _Mas os que falam com som de_ S_ e _Sh _se entendem perfeitamente.  

Entendo a opção pelo "mais fácil" , assim com a maioria dos brasileiros escolhem pronunciar o _cê _sem pôr a língua entre os dentes.


----------

